# Best big guy tree stand?



## buckhunter1983 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ok I am a big guy 6'5 330lbs. I am wondering if a climbing stand is made for my specs? Also hang on stands that are heavy enough for me? Any suggestions or should I keep my big butt on the ground?


----------



## BuckWyld (May 5, 2006)

I believe GO MUDDY makes stands for up to 400 lbs.....heavy duty for sure.


www.gomuddy.com


----------



## timmothy (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm 6-3 and 310lbs. I dont own one yet but have sat in the Summit Goliath SS. It's comfy for us big guys and is well built.


----------



## venisonman (Apr 9, 2004)

6 foot 2
300 pounds
Love my Summitt Goliath


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

www.treewalkertreestands.com

These should work for you, one hunting buddy is around your size and he hasn't complained yet.


----------



## BuckeyeJoe (Dec 15, 2007)

I have the Summit Goliath and love it. Summit came out with the Titan since I bought my Goliath and it is supposed to offer even more comfort for us taller, bigger guys.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Sep 24, 2008)

Go with treewalker. For a hangon you can use Chippewa Wedge loc


----------



## newq (Apr 9, 2009)

If I was a giant this is what I would use. BTW what in whe world did your parents feed you ? My missing siblings ?












Just joking hope it was able to arise a smile or two and goodluck!


----------



## BDA (Jul 28, 2007)

*Summit Titan*

I have the Summit Titan. I like it. It is well built and I think it is rated to 350. It has a lot of room, but I would suggest finding something rated to 400 lbs. If you are already 320 and you add in all of your clothes and gear... I wouldn't take the risk. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

Summit Goliath, Titan, 180 SS MAX http://www.summitstands.com/

http://www.deerhunterstands.com/ these people were just bought but it seems they will being doing the same thing. The WAR HULK is rated for like 450 but is heavy, It is real comfortable. H.T. Tested and appoved!

http://www.amacker.com/treestands/climbingstands.htm The Amacker Adjuster is rated for 350.

http://www.trophylineusa.com/ the Tree Saddle is rated high enough and is a completely different concept.


----------



## KMiller (Aug 2, 2007)

To be honest, I'm not sure if they still make it . But I have a Old Man(Grand Old Man) climbing stand. Im 6'9" ,300 lbs. and it has always made me feel safe. Rock solid in the tree. Even with sasquach(me) in it... The sticker on the back of the stand says 400 lb. capacity.. Anyway, good luck bud...


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

I too have a Grand Ol Man but the new company does not make it any more.


----------



## Doebuster (Mar 5, 2006)

*the best*

i have a summit goliath and it is the best i have ever owned had several ol mans and a timbertall and the summit climbs great and is very comfortable it will be the best investment you have ever made!


----------



## core-lok1 (Jul 20, 2007)

6'5" 350. Love my Summit Goliath.


----------



## moosetrack (Aug 13, 2005)

6-3 320 and i sat in the goliath and i thought it was tight on my knees and i have a 32 inseam so i bought the titan and man love it love it,cant say any thing bad about it.if you can sit in both....


----------



## Teh Wicked (Jul 30, 2009)

6'5 260LB, Just picked up a Summit Titan from www.sportsmansguide.com for $269


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

I bought a Summit Titan a few weeks ago and can't wait to get up a tree in it.


----------



## brutus69 (Jun 13, 2009)

summit goliath or the new titan will serve you well.


----------



## MrHoss (Aug 13, 2007)

6'3" 350lbs. just gave a Goliath to a friend. It was flaking the finish off on the base between the angle brace and the back V. I had a Summitt Python that did the same thing before it folded up one morning climbing a tree. I weighed 280 at that time. I crushed a Summit Hand Climber on a stand that had the support on the bottom of platform, I think it was called the Broadhead. But, I don't really remember. I weighed 260 then, the stand was rated for 250. I gave that stand to the same friend. I really liked the stand but the climber was the problem. 

I am currently planning on using an old climber called a "Big Man Stand". The company was out of Louisiana, but are out of business now. I really like that stand and it is rated for 400lbs. They also had a 600lb model.

Big Guys Need a line of really good, comfortable, not too heavy stands.


----------



## core-lok1 (Jul 20, 2007)

MrHoss said:


> 6'3" 350lbs. just gave a Goliath to a friend. It was flaking the finish off on the base between the angle brace and the back V. I had a Summitt Python that did the same thing before it folded up one morning climbing a tree. I weighed 280 at that time. I crushed a Summit Hand Climber on a stand that had the support on the bottom of platform, I think it was called the Broadhead. But, I don't really remember. I weighed 260 then, the stand was rated for 250. I gave that stand to the same friend. I really liked the stand but the climber was the problem.
> 
> I am currently planning on using an old climber called a "Big Man Stand". The company was out of Louisiana, but are out of business now. I really like that stand and it is rated for 400lbs. They also had a 600lb model.
> 
> Big Guys Need a line of really good, comfortable, not too heavy stands.


Uh-oh. If my Goliath folds up on me that ain't gonna be cool. 6'5" 350 is a lot of meat to hang from a tree, or worse, hit the ground. Probably make a splat and register on the Richter Scale. Which brings another issue I thought I'd bring up: I had trouble finding a safety harness big enough. I finally ordered a big army green colored one from Ol Man and it fits good and plenty big. I think it was 30 bucks. Thought some of you big boys like me might need that info


----------



## PETE74 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'M 6'8 375 i have a A.P.I grand slam magnum rate 350 it's good and steady but i don't get up there and jump aroundukey:


----------



## teambringit1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i love my summit goliath...great stand and plenty of room for me!


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

I am 5'11" 290 and I use the lone wolf alfa hand climber with the sit and climb strap and love it. It is just like a lock on when you get up in the tree, and at 15 lb's carrying weight with a weight rating of 350 lb's it is light to carry and rock solid.


----------



## silverback (Jan 20, 2005)

*Summit Titan*

I have owned a Goliath and an Ol Man. I liked the Ol man a lot, but the new ones at 35 pounds !!!:mg:

The titan is sweet and gives you plent of room.

The treewalker may have a 350 pound capacity, but the pictures on their website convinced me that they were not wide enough.

The titan has much welcomed knee room over a goliath. Worth the extra $$$.

That's my .02.

But I feel very safe in the summit (and I did in the ol man) and the summit is unbeatable in comfort. Only downsides are no included footrest, and the aluminum can be noisy if you get in a hurry. I like me steel ol man. It was quiet.


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

MrHoss said:


> 6'3" 350lbs. just gave a Goliath to a friend. It was flaking the finish off on the base between the angle brace and the back V. I had a Summitt Python that did the same thing before it folded up one morning climbing a tree. I weighed 280 at that time. I crushed a Summit Hand Climber on a stand that had the support on the bottom of platform, I think it was called the Broadhead. But, I don't really remember. I weighed 260 then, the stand was rated for 250. I gave that stand to the same friend. I really liked the stand but the climber was the problem.
> 
> I am currently planning on using an old climber called a "Big Man Stand". The company was out of Louisiana, but are out of business now. I really like that stand and it is rated for 400lbs. They also had a 600lb model.
> 
> Big Guys Need a line of really good, comfortable, not too heavy stands.


This is true,i saw both of these Summits fold up.


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

I have built my own up to now but I am leaning on the titan , just for the comfort factor . Im 6'3" 335# & just turned 40 im looking for comfort . My old homebuilt stuff is plenty strong & stable but lacks in comfort.

what harness system are you guys using ? Which one is most comforatable ?


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

What camo do all you silverbacks use? It has to work well.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

buckhunter1983 said:


> Ok I am a big guy 6'5 330lbs. I am wondering if a climbing stand is made for my specs? Also hang on stands that are heavy enough for me? Any suggestions or should I keep my big butt on the ground?


Best treestand??? Dude, I'm not being mean at all, but after reading the post about treestands collapsing, I'd say a GROUND BLIND might be the best treestand for a guy you're size. I'm 6' 240# and use a stand rated for 350#, I used one that was rated for 275# a few years ago, and it was FLIMSY in all honesty.


----------



## mwarford1964 (8 mo ago)

MrHoss said:


> 6'3" 350lbs. just gave a Goliath to a friend. It was flaking the finish off on the base between the angle brace and the back V. I had a Summitt Python that did the same thing before it folded up one morning climbing a tree. I weighed 280 at that time. I crushed a Summit Hand Climber on a stand that had the support on the bottom of platform, I think it was called the Broadhead. But, I don't really remember. I weighed 260 then, the stand was rated for 250. I gave that stand to the same friend. I really liked the stand but the climber was the problem. I am currently planning on using an old climber called a "Big Man Stand". The company was out of Louisiana, but are out of business now. I really like that stand and it is rated for 400lbs. They also had a 600lb model. Big Guys Need a line of really good, comfortable, not too heavy stands.


 Do you know where I can buy a BM400. I had one and it got stolen.


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

mwarford1964 said:


> Do you know where I can buy a BM400. I had one and it got stolen.


You're responding to a thread from 13 years ago.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

BuckeyeJoe said:


> I have the Summit Goliath and love it. Summit came out with the Titan since I bought my Goliath and it is supposed to offer even more comfort for us taller, bigger guys.


The only difference between the Summit Goliath and Titan is the Titan has a larger platform.


----------

